# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How to successfully order steroids--Stolen from Mvmaxx

## ironfist

I come back on the boards after being away for a bit and find some disturbing subjects in our Mod forum. It seems that many sources are being called "scammers" because they are taking longer than expected. Albeit not on this board but this point needs to get across to everyone regardless. I know several sources and over the past year I've heard many complaints but they often tend to be the same complaints.

So today I'm teaching a class. Please keep notes.

The most important thing you guys need to realize is:

"This is the ordering and distribution of illegal steroids . NOT FAST FOOD!" So let's try to calm the **** down. This applies when:

1. Sending e-mails

If your source does not get back with you in regards to your list request, order, stock check, etc, then WAIT a couple DAYS before e-mailing him again, not a couple MINUTES. Because the more you repeatedly e-mail the source the more e-mails they get and the longer it takes to respond and ship REAL ORDERS.

2. Receiving your order

Many sources are currently having delays because of several issues (the war, tighter border restrictions, tighter customs, etc). This applies to both international and dometic. So if you don't receive your order 4 days after placing your order then chill the **** out. This is where we go back to the golden rule that "this is ILLEGAL NOT FAST FOOD". Try to find out before ordering what the average turn around time is. If they won't tell you then ask a mod. They often have a decent idea as they order from numerous sources or because well...they know all. 
So after that average TA time has elapsed THEN you can start questioning from your source if the package has been sent yet. Again, we go back to lesson 1. E-mail him ONCE to find out the status of your order. Give him a couple days to respond and if you don't hear anything then repeat the process. If no response shoot another e-mail to him and then ask a mod. But only after giving your source ample time to respond.

Here are some other key things to keep notes of. We'll use lessons A-E.

A. Do a source check with a few mods

This applies when ordering from a new source or if you've used a source before but it's been a while. Cause believe it or not some sources have been known to turn scammers.

B. DO NOT expect any mod to give you a source

Doing source checks is ok. Asking for sources is NOT. So don't bother because you will most likely be added to our **** list.

C. Never order from any source that solicits your business via e-mails or PM's

Receiving an e-mail from a source you've e-mailed before is one thing. Receiving an e-mail from a source you've never heard about is another. Just delete it.

D. Be weary of any source that a fellow bro or mod gives you

Now this one can go both ways. If you trust a bro or a mod and they give you a source then follow lesson A first. Then go for it if everything checks out. But if a mod or bro you don't know well suddenly gives you a source go back to lesson A for sure. The reason I bring up this one is there have known to be boards in the past that the mod is the actual source and goes referring everyone to this "source" aka himself. Sometimes that's an ok thing but it usually results in a mess. So again, back to lesson A and check with a mod from a different site than the one where you got the info from.

E. Be weary of ordering off of any website

Some sources have websites and are legit. But most websites just scream scam. So please refer back to lesson A on this one.


This wraps up today's lesson until I think of adding more. Just remember class, many sources are taking longer than expected and having difficulties. So let's give them time and not jump on the bandwagon calling them a scammer because they've taken longer than expected. Also, if you see posts on other boards about so and so turning scammer. Check with one of our mods as we may have info proving otherwise or may be able to confirm it one way or another

----------


## SV-1

Great post.  :Bow1:

----------


## BLACKZILLA

very nice and info for everyone....

----------


## PuddleMonkey

Drag all the n00bs in here!

----------


## Testify

Bump!

----------


## daem

i vote this goes sticky.

----------


## animal-inside

FREKINN pisses me off when people order a cycle and it dosne't get to them for a week or so to late....liek f uck off and grow up.. realise you shoudl have bouught the cycle ALONG time ago so you know you would have it when you need it..

----------


## omen78

Great thread.

----------


## hybrid

You mean that you don't order one bottle at a time and hope the new one shows up before the old one is gone??  :Big Grin:  

Great post bro. I'm sure that a lot of sources get sick of a million emails from someone wanting to spend a few hundred bucks. Gotta learn how to play the game. Good thing we have a teacher.

----------


## palequail

yeah great post.....I think that if someone is weary of a source the source should be working with that person....If you source just says ok send the money and isn't willing to maybe send them one bottle to show they are legit then the rest...you gotta watch out....

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Fantastic post!!! Thanks IRON! Definitely should be a sticky!

----------


## jbol

very nice post...however there is one lesson i would add....dont go on an open board and accuse a source of selling fake gear unless A) you have contacted the source in attempt to work out the accusation and B) can prove your accusation....i have seen this not so much on ar but other boards.

----------


## magicstick2003

i like it man... good advise...

----------


## Cycleon

if you hadnt made that a sticky yourself I would have - I knew there was some reason we made you a mod  :Big Grin:

----------


## powerlifter

quality post !

----------


## ironfist

> if you hadnt made that a sticky yourself I would have - I knew there was some reason we made you a mod


I'm a mod cause I'm a sexy stud...  :LOL:

----------


## Jaker B' Huge

great post!!

----------


## Ammar

Thanks for the info bro. Definitely a must read for all members.

----------


## all4me

> Drag all the n00bs in here!


blah blah blah blah blah poop

----------


## SV-1

> perhaps i will read rules


WTF? :Don't know:

----------


## OneMoreSet

good post...

----------


## Mallet

Glad to see this as a sticky!!!

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Great Post
Who actually orders juice through the internet though.
There are safer way to obtain them.
Through a friend training buddy etc You can See them in you hand so on and so on.
Still a great post.

----------


## panabolic

> Great Post
> Who actually orders juice through the internet though.
> There are safer way to obtain them.
> Through a friend training buddy etc You can See them in you hand so on and so on.
> Still a great post.


True, you can get through a local buddy at the gym and either pay thru the nose for gear or wait until he gets popped then rats on you to save his own ass. There are benefits through ordering online as well. If you are ordering internationally, chances are he is slightly out of the juristicdiction of Uncle Sam. Anyways just my .02 Best.  :Big Grin:

----------


## panabolic

> FREKINN pisses me off when people order a cycle and it dosne't get to them for a week or so to late....liek f uck off and grow up.. realise you shoudl have bouught the cycle ALONG time ago so you know you would have it when you need it..


Excellent point bro, those who want to get geared up for a summer cycle should be ordering now not the first week in June!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## the original jason

a-fuking men, will add this to favourites, so can send people here

----------


## chuck

good post

----------


## punk_bbuilder

Great Post

----------


## hooch

Can anyone help with a source check? sure would help bros. not asking for a source, just doing my due diligence.

----------


## bennynjoon

im seeing all these replies about people who buy from legit places. I have yet to find one and would really like to. Please post back and enlighten me, or email me at 

thanks

----------


## Newbie_J

what is a source check and where can i get one?

----------


## abstrack

bump this one due to the influx of these threads lately

----------


## Tryin2getHUGE

Awesoem post bro

----------


## weas

nice post, wish i knew a good source  :Frown:  ill have to do some investigative work

----------


## outlaw1

great post bro, good lesson teach

----------


## pb2xtreme1

great thread
bump

----------


## 956Vette

Now in educational threads  :Smilie:

----------


## Kevin H.

Great Post All Of Us Noobs Really Need To Read Thatpost

----------


## jo150

nice jiggly boobs :Smilie:

----------


## workdude

classic!!!!

----------


## cloverg713

can somebody please tell me what a mod is and how do i talk to one i need to do a source check...im new

----------


## cloverg713

ironfists can you let me in

----------


## str8adonis

Great info guys can't wait until I can help out with questions. Guess i'll stick around and do tons of reading. 
Mods- Thanks for taking the time to help us newbies out!!

----------


## Veblin

Great post, Thanks Iron.

----------


## NEWKILLA

good post, i done learned sumthing new already  :Smilie:

----------


## edy424

how do you find a hook up..im just a d1aa football player

----------


## BULKING_N

:Afro:  Excellent post !  :The Wave:  Just the thing for a newbie like myself. Im gonna spend a long time reading on this site.

----------


## TheIrish

Good information, thanks for the advice for I myself am a newbie to the whole scene and plan on finding a good source to get myself started. thanks again  :Smilie:

----------


## bigboy225

> im seeing all these replies about people who buy from legit places. I have yet to find one and would really like to. Please post back and enlighten me, or email me at
> 
> thanks


 man in the same boat as me the problem is if you were selling grass would you publicly tell everyone hey grass for sale man just be patiant if not anything these are some pretty cool dudes and are really looking out for everyone

----------


## guest589745

I like been a bottom to hairy bear...please email me at . thanks, I'll spread the good will.

----------


## bigger

> nice jiggly boobs


me to man, like em alot  :Welcome:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## PrimoPup

Hi i am a newb to this forum, or for that matter any forum, i have read just about every post on the site, so i could get an idea of some of the regulars and how they respond. I also have been out of loop for 3 years now because of a bad accident, but before that i had the same source for my catnip or you guys all call it gear (yes i am an old timer by todays standards) here so i will start as well to use the term gear. Anyway he was my childhood friend, joined the service, only because he loved jets, and he figured this would be the way to full fill his dreams, anyway he did all that and got stationed out in CA, married a beautifully Mexican girl, well her cousin use to be the mule and in 15 years we were never screwed out of money once, all though when we first started yes we did get some fakes, i think about two or three times,but all we had to do was say they were fakes and the real stuff was sent out FOC, i guess her brother knew the rite peeps out there in Soda Land.
Well last year my bud died in Iraq, and sad to say not doing what he loved, and i am not saying how, why, because with a board like this i would imagine that there are a FEW FUC-IN FEDS reading these boards and trying to smooch up to peeps as well. Anyway after 3 years of rehabilitation i have been cleared to go back to lifting weights, but i now find myself in that Land of Oz, i am sure that i could ask my buds wife for her brothers number but i am not ignorant, i do not belong to a gym, i have a very nice one built in my basement, so my question is this, after reading the boards and news group postings, all you hear about are scammers...! And this is because no one is going to help a Newb with a reliable source (AND I DO NOT BLAME THEM) so they have to chart the ocean full of sharks and get nipped a few times. I myself expect a few nips as well, my nephew is lifting now as well he is going to be my new partner he belongs to a gym out here and i know he could probably get me some catnip if i asked, but i can't find myself to do it, all i would need is for my nephew to get pinched for getting me some gear. I here allot of talk about this BD company and their gear, only thing i do not like about it is that it is not original, but that i mean by the OCMP, but everyone says it is real good. I made my first leap and got some Cleneb from this sites sponsor and when it worked is when i figured i would join this forum, and works well i might add, been a long time since i had some "Ole Shaky"
I also have been in some news forums and found out that you can go to BD's website and see if the CO you are trying to buy from is a BD verified source. Well i found one put an order in for a small one 150.00 worth, i figured if i get burned at least it would be small, and i will probably need about 10 more small orders to have all my catnip , i mean gear on hand before i start my cycle.
What i am trying to say is that when you were first starting out i am sure you were a pain in the azz as well, getting spanked blows, but it is part of the game, as the old saying goes if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen. I am 45 years old and have been in the game for 15 years, but i must admit that 


> I am shaking like a fagot at a hotdog stand


 in anticipation of seeing if my parcel arrives. Glad to be a part of the forum, from what i have been reading there is allot of good information here, and accurate as well. To the sites owners, nice site, yes steroids are illegal, but people are going to do them, a site like this will atleast keep them alive and healthy, the government is what i have to laugh about, Heroin is Illegal as well, but the government gives them FREE clean pins, what a joke.




> I come back on the boards after being away for a bit and find some disturbing subjects in our Mod forum. It seems that many sources are being called "scammers" because they are taking longer than expected. Albeit not on this board but this point needs to get across to everyone regardless. I know several sources and over the past year I've heard many complaints but they often tend to be the same complaints.
> 
> So today I'm teaching a class. Please keep notes.
> 
> The most important thing you guys need to realize is:
> 
> "This is the ordering and distribution of illegal steroids. NOT FAST FOOD!" So let's try to calm the **** down. This applies when:
> 
> 1. Sending e-mails
> ...

----------


## skinnyboyb

Awesome post....as a newbie I'm learning so much from you dudes...thanks again...but heres a question....if you dont know an internet source, and you cant ask around, how do you ever find one, more importantly, a legit one????

----------


## oldandgrim

I live in UK and a good source is nearly imposible to find. I have my own gym in the back gardens and do not train in public gym. I order my gear over the net. I have a good source at present but have had some bad ones. A little bit of advice from a web ordering meat head, never order of the web unless you can pay for it with your credit card. that way if its fake or does not turn up, you can claim your money back. The UK is shit for good gear.

----------


## buzzini333

very helpful, now all i have to do is find some mod

----------


## taquipariu

great post, lucky it is sticky. great

----------


## HeLLBoy3045

hey i need a source check please. email me at . thanx alot

----------


## FloridaBUlk

The most important thing you guys need to realize is:

"This is the ordering and distribution of illegal steroids . NOT FAST FOOD!" So let's try to calm the **** down. This applies when:

1. Sending e-mails

If your source does not get back with you in regards to your list request, order, stock check, etc, then WAIT a couple DAYS before e-mailing him again, not a couple MINUTES. Because the more you repeatedly e-mail the source the more e-mails they get and the longer it takes to respond and ship REAL ORDERS.

2. Receiving your order

Many sources are currently having delays because of several issues (the war, tighter border restrictions, tighter customs, etc). This applies to both international and dometic. So if you don't receive your order 4 days after placing your order then chill the **** out. This is where we go back to the golden rule that "this is ILLEGAL NOT FAST FOOD". Try to find out before ordering what the average turn around time is. If they won't tell you then ask a mod. They often have a decent idea as they order from numerous sources or because well...they know all. 
So after that average TA time has elapsed THEN you can start questioning from your source if the package has been sent yet. Again, we go back to lesson 1. E-mail him ONCE to find out the status of your order. Give him a couple days to respond and if you don't hear anything then repeat the process. If no response shoot another e-mail to him and then ask a mod. But only after giving your source ample time to respond.

Here are some other key things to keep notes of. We'll use lessons A-E.

A. Do a source check with a few mods

This applies when ordering from a new source or if you've used a source before but it's been a while. Cause believe it or not some sources have been known to turn scammers.

B. DO NOT expect any mod to give you a source

Doing source checks is ok. Asking for sources is NOT. So don't bother because you will most likely be added to our **** list.

C. Never order from any source that solicits your business via e-mails or PM's

Receiving an e-mail from a source you've e-mailed before is one thing. Receiving an e-mail from a source you've never heard about is another. Just delete it.

D. Be weary of any source that a fellow bro or mod gives you

Now this one can go both ways. If you trust a bro or a mod and they give you a source then follow lesson A first. Then go for it if everything checks out. But if a mod or bro you don't know well suddenly gives you a source go back to lesson A for sure. The reason I bring up this one is there have known to be boards in the past that the mod is the actual source and goes referring everyone to this "source" aka himself. Sometimes that's an ok thing but it usually results in a mess. So again, back to lesson A and check with a mod from a different site than the one where you got the info from.

E. Be weary of ordering off of any website

Some sources have websites and are legit. But most websites just scream scam. So please refer back to lesson A on this one.


This wraps up today's lesson until I think of adding more. Just remember class, many sources are taking longer than expected and having difficulties. So let's give them time and not jump on the bandwagon calling them a scammer because they've taken longer than expected. Also, if you see posts on other boards about so and so turning scammer. Check with one of our mods as we may have info proving otherwise or may be able to confirm it one way or another


Legit Source -
Email them to get pricing, I belive min order is 300 usd, could have changed. Quick shipment, to your door, unrevealable pakaging, and confidentuality. I use all the time, as well as all my buddies.

Thanks

----------


## CapnZ

Yo FloridaBulk, 

You've made 1 post to the forum, and right away offer up a "legit source" 
Any reason why we should believe you?

----------


## RonBright04

> im seeing all these replies about people who buy from legit places. I have yet to find one and would really like to. Please post back and enlighten me, or email me at 
> 
> thanks


Are you begging to get scammed??

----------


## Jsik98

Chief, I really hope you're joking about that source listing. If not then you're obviously not playing w/ a full deck of cards my friend. If so, you need to get some help! LOL! What's wrong with this picture?

----------


## Jsik98

> Yo FloridaBulk, 
> 
> You've made 1 post to the forum, and right away offer up a "legit source" 
> Any reason why we should believe you?


Any reason why he's not banned yet??

----------


## Hunter

New to this and really gaining alot of knowledge from you guys thanks.

----------


## Flack

same here soo much good reading.

----------


## freezingsebastian

Hey Iam what you guy's call a newbie. :1laugh:  


1 of all I want to tell you that Iam a virgin to all this but I know I want to do it.

So here is what I have done so far and please perdon my spelling it sucks!!

I have reviewed lots of websites so far, but when I came across this one I decided to be carefull about where to oder now that there lots of scammers so I hear here.

I did find a website that looks legit to me but wont come up be search egine, you need to type the adress. I wonder if someone could comfirm it A-P.

Well I have the oppertunity to travel around the world for work on a weekly basis, and the only place I was a able to find gear was in Brazil, but it took me like 10 Pharmacys to get it and it was not enough.

So now I wonder what to do, I have spent long hours online, nothing comes up, and that source I told you about I found it in 2003 when I was thinking about doing this for the 1 time.

I decided to buy a book on gear and educate myself a bit more on this, but untill then I will search and search. Is fustrating though is like driving not knowing where your headed, and direction's are welcomed 

Well in the mean time Iam glad to be a member here now and Iam learning alot!!!!

By the way I wonder how you come about asking someone in the gym about gear, I dont want to seem like a junky (LOL). If someone has ever asked someone in the gym please tell me!

I do fly alot guys all over so I'll keep my heads up, especially when I go to China again, last time I was there I came back with 50 DVD all for a 1$. By the way is easy for me to bring stuff back becuase the work I do!!

----------


## Auto54

> A. Do a source check with a few mods
> 
> This applies when ordering from a new source or if you've used a source before but it's been a while. Cause believe it or not some sources have been known to turn scammers.
> 
> B. DO NOT expect any mod to give you a source
> 
> Doing source checks is ok. Asking for sources is NOT. So don't bother because you will most likely be added to our **** list.
> 
> E. Be weary of ordering off of any website
> ...


OK now I'm confused. If I find a source I can as a mod if it is a good source. But if it is a website then it is likely a scam. So if it doesn't have a website how the heck can I find it?? I have like NO local source that I can find. Been looking for a few months now.

----------


## reddragon536

For a newbie like myself that is the best information I have read yet.

----------


## pelly789

great info!

----------


## dadddy_fat_cat

I Need A Checkout

----------


## Lil man 10

dude seriously what the he%^ are you thinking, there is a reason that in the forum rules is states no open source checks, why you ask? because, think about it, even if what you posted is legit, he is wide open now and could get busted even easier. Thats probably why you cant get a good source they dont want peolpe flashing there name or contact info around. Sorry I dont mean to flame you bro but this is the kind of bs that gives newbs a bad rep Think a little dude and Im sure a mod will soon be deleting your post and warning you for this.

----------


## abstrack

Hey guys! "NO MORE" source posting in this thread or NO MORE posting of your personal email address. Quit fishing for a source and obey the basic rules we all have to follow.

Anymore posting of email addresses, web sites, or sorces, you will be suspended or banned.

Thank you for your understanding.

Abstrack

----------


## EarlyGrace

New user. Be patient, I am learning the rules. Have done a lot of research and wanting to get seriuos with bodybuilding. I have never cycled and not sure where to start. Can some one point me in the right direction. Not fishing for sources but not sure how to locate one either.....Tips?

----------


## 956Vette

> New user. Be patient, I am learning the rules. Have done a lot of research and wanting to get seriuos with bodybuilding. I have never cycled and not sure where to start. Can some one point me in the right direction. Not fishing for sources but not sure how to locate one either.....Tips?


welcome. keep browsing and you will pick things up.

----------


## jewce15

I am too new to the site and just wanted to say that after reading and reading and even more reading, just wanted to tell everyone that I am learning some useful tips in the forum. Keep it up trying to soak as much as I can in befor I attempt to purchase so I won't get scammed.

----------


## patrickm

alright, no asking for sources, but can you list a specific site and ask if any else has delt with this site and is it good or bad?

----------


## freezingsebastian

So I wanted to say sorry if I posted something wrong on my first post it wont happen again.

Ill keep my research on and hope for the best.

I heard this guys at the gym talking about buying gear, and god was I tempted to ask them. It seemed like the dude who had the big muscle is a source and his on a big cycle (yes I izdroped).
Just telling I thought it was funny , to be looking for gear and suddenly you here some guy's talking about it.

----------


## Peducho0113

Very nice post. I think this will really help me as I am a new member. And I think every new member should read this one. Thanks again Dude

----------


## *Narkissos*

> alright, no asking for sources, but can you list a specific site and ask if any else has delt with this site and is it good or bad?


No..

You can however, when you get Pm priviledges, Message a Moderator or Vet and inquire about said site.

~Narkissos

----------


## skinnyinvirginny

I tried to pm a mod, but don't have sufficient priviledge, if someone could point me in the right way for a hook up, or allow me to pm a mod so I can get started, I would appreciate it.

----------


## Iceman69

/signed

----------


## ojibwe

yes Now i am comlpletly cufused what the hell is this sorse :Evil2:

----------


## nolimit_outdorsman

wanna find a source hang out at golds gym would be my advice lots of guys there know their sh** and have been in the game a long time. but my advice is know your prices before hand so you dont get ripped and plenty of research on this site will go along way if you have the patience.

----------


## Kale

Some of you bone heads need to read these threads !!!!

Please go over the following *VERY IMPORTANT THINGS*

*
1- Anabolic Review's Rules, Guidelines, and Policies*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=53457


*2- Do NOT use source names in the A.R. Forums!*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=130458


*3- Do Not Ask Questions Till U Have Read The Educational Forum!!!!!* 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=14284


*4- Sources, Questions about Steroids, READ THIS FIRST* 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=10766


*5- For those asking critiques on cycles* 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=77644


*6- Web Sites That Sell Steroids* 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=75352


*7- New Steroid Laws!!!!!!!!* 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=130773


*8- Writers please read !IMPORTANT!* 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=126407

----------


## ojibwe

Last time I checked HRT,TRT(hormone replacement therapy) was not only legal,but A great sourse.It took me about a month to figure that out.Oh and I heard someything about a homebrew whatewver that is :7up:  he he he :Evil2:

----------


## kirk3624

thanks Kale!

I see your various informative links on this site all the time. Very helpful.

----------


## footballstar1234

Dont ask for services again! This is not allowed and you're setting yourself up to be scammed.

----------


## 1819

[quote=footballstar1234]/quote] ahhhh? what the hell is this?

----------


## squatdaddy

perfect example why us "noobs" have a bad rep  :No No:  
perhaps that is why noobs rhymes with boobs

----------


## ojibwe

What is going on with the email I got?

----------


## Kash0620

Newbie here...great post...very informative and helped answer many questions!!! 

I do a lot of posting on other message boards (not related to this subject) and i do have to say that the SEARCH feature has always answeres most..if not all the questions i have ever had...and to no surprise..it's working well here!!!

----------


## sircharles

haha :AaGreen22:

----------


## kider222

nice

----------


## phoenix13

great thread. glad it's a sticky.

----------


## ebomb6789

Thanks for the info

----------


## ruffcute

i find this site very very useful, but unfortunately i cant make use of any of the information, becaus ei cant pm, or ask mods if my source is ok, how can i get a source sheck done?

----------


## JohnboyF

45 days or 100 posts

----------


## ruffcute

thats easier said than done lol

so i can pm after a 100, right

im on a 101, and still nothing - can someone just mail me, i just wana check a source ***edited***

----------


## JohnboyF

it takes a while for it to register i think a few hours no sure.

----------


## NO LIMITS

Source checks are a must. Too many scammers out there. Great thread!

----------


## Jonas Fiber

hi, just spamming the board again..  :Hmmmm:

----------


## neardark

Thanks ... I needed to know that

----------


## realtalk

Great post keep up the good work

----------


## finny

I'm confused about sources. I thought most of you get your gear via mail order, but I've read few threads already that state that most mail order/websites are scammers.

There are other ways to get your gear; locally at a gym, doctor-hrt. But, I thought mail-order would account for majority of gear purchases.

Am I missing something here?

----------


## armbar83

thanks to everyone for this thread, it has been very informative for this noob

----------


## mkcvy

*Read the RULES!*

**edit**

----------


## Kale

> ***Don't quote rule-breaking posts***


You cant ask questions like that here dude.

----------


## mkcvy

> You cant ask questions like that here dude.


Sorry Bro didn't read the Rules.

----------


## needles

Lots of good info guys, thanks.

----------


## boomer817

great post

----------


## gdubb216

good thread and very informative

----------


## zerokol23

any good site?

----------


## frenchy

why is it that some people post to a thread and it says banned under their name??

----------


## darr

very intersting post :Aasmiley112:

----------


## frenchy

super post learning lots... very helpful

----------


## jdsogge

my order was seized. here are some letters for u to arrange.
(PAOLHISN). figure that out and thats my ecruos.they are taking forever to get me my stuff after i gave the papers to them.that was 4 months ago. what should i do?

----------


## jdsogge

help

----------


## Valac

great post, was good just to refresh the hazards of ordering gear

----------


## hotjocknsocks

awesome posts. frustrating tho... i really want to order online, but not get ripped off.

----------


## Big

> awesome posts. frustrating tho... i really want to order online, but not get ripped off.


careful new member, this is awful close to fishing for a source.

----------


## MegaFace

> I'm confused about sources. I thought most of you get your gear via mail order, but I've read few threads already that state that most mail order/websites are scammers.
> 
> There are other ways to get your gear; locally at a gym, doctor-hrt. But, I thought mail-order would account for majority of gear purchases.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Most of them get sources from other people, they would be insane to post a website and advertise their illegal business. Basically I guess you hope someone helps you out. For the hrt you have to prove you need it, and I personally wouldn't feel comfortable hitting guys up at the gym for gear.

I think that going to Mexico would be the guaranteed way lol, Ive thought about but its probably foolish.

----------


## texasman0206

Good info... 

This helps us new guys alot.

----------


## Big

> I think that going to Mexico would be the guaranteed way lol, Ive thought about but its probably foolish.


Going to Mexico is not a guaranteed way to get good legit gear. Lots of fakes down there, easy to get scammed unless you really know what you're doing.

----------


## MegaFace

> Going to Mexico is not a guaranteed way to get good legit gear. Lots of fakes down there, easy to get scammed unless you really know what you're doing.


Ya I figured, I mean If I don't even trust the food there I shouldn't trust the gear logically

----------


## MANchild

wow you guys are defiantly informative thanks a lot...

----------


## bowonly

Newbie... read it! Great information! THANKS!

----------


## will_work

educational and really good information. thanks!

----------


## abombing

Bump this bitch

----------


## Tenmoney

I'm new to the site and love it. I thought I had a good knowledge base on the subjuct, but I see that the more I learn from this place the more I realize I don't know. Thanks for the awesome info.

----------


## Mike Dura

Good sign! What's happening now is that there's been a major crack down on UGLs. Supplements were plentiful up until now and that put's a major change on one's lifestyle. 




> I'm new to the site and love it. I thought I had a good knowledge base on the subjuct, but I see that the more I learn from this place the more I realize I don't know. Thanks for the awesome info.

----------


## jjthepit

dfsdf

----------


## Phalocke

Good information.

----------


## feanixco

****bump

----------


## Titan 3

Great thread!

----------


## Malbolgia

Great info, thanks everybody!

----------


## seattleironpumper

NEW MEMBERS WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME **** UP BOAT WITH THE ONLINE DEAL THE BEST WAY I HAVE SEEN IS HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY AND TRY SEVERAL ONLINE PLACES, i SEEN ON SOME SEARCH ENGINE THAT A TV PROGRAM DID THAT THEY ORDER FROM 20 ONLINE PLACES AND ALL WERE POSITVE THE REAL STUFF BUT THREE OR SO, THE NEXT PROBLEM WE HAVE IS HOW DO U KNOW IF ITS REAL WE DON'T HAVE SOMKIND OF TEST LAB TO SEE!!!!!! SO WE ARE SCREWED UNTILL A NEW WAY COMES TO LIGHT!!!!

----------


## seattleironpumper

BUT I WILL NEVER ASK FOR A SOURCE HERE BECAUSE THATS THE RULES AND i GOT DUMPED ON FOR LESS THAN THAT.

----------


## awntzu

bump

----------


## Conan191aa

Great info but again I prefer to get a Legit Physical Source rather than a virtual one.



Conan

----------


## personaltrainermark

Learned alot from this post. Doing alot of research as of lately. I am a personal trainer and finally thinking about doing a cycle for the first time. I have been working out now consistenley for 5 years. Still gaining natural muscle, but figured I'd its never to early to start researching. Thanks for all the info.

----------


## bruteman

yea, all of that is nice except you can't get anything out of a mod. they won't answer your source check if you don't have over 100 posts. this is BS because people can just post a whole lot of crap to get 100 posts. but someone like me, i like to truly post genuine threads, therefore i still don't have 100 posts yet. mods wouldn't answer me, so i had to go on my own. i have no idea if my source was legit or not. i have no idea if i am injecting test or cancer into me right now.

----------


## Edgar

> yea, all of that is nice except you can't get anything out of a mod. they won't answer your source check if you don't have over 100 posts. this is BS because people can just post a whole lot of crap to get 100 posts. but someone like me, i like to truly post genuine threads, therefore i still don't have 100 posts yet. mods wouldn't answer me, so i had to go on my own. i have no idea if my source was legit or not. i have no idea if i am injecting test or cancer into me right now.



Dude their is no gurantee you will get a source check at a 100 post.

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

> Great Post
> Who actually orders juice through the internet though.
> There are safer way to obtain them.
> Through a friend training buddy etc You can See them in you hand so on and so on.
> Still a great post.


i think people order it online because it tends to be a little cheaper than through a person. though i do agree with you that it's not as safe as if you can see it before you buy and know the guy you're buying from.

----------


## spywizard

> yea, all of that is nice except you can't get anything out of a mod. they won't answer your source check if you don't have over 100 posts. this is BS because people can just post a whole lot of crap to get 100 posts. but someone like me, i like to truly post genuine threads, therefore i still don't have 100 posts yet. mods wouldn't answer me, so i had to go on my own. i have no idea if my source was legit or not. i have no idea if i am injecting test or cancer into me right now.


Yea, those damn mods, just because someone on an internet discussion board asks for a source of a class III illegal drug, you'd think it would be no big deal huh?? 



this thread is very old, and the information in it is out of date, it's a different world..

----------

